# ga16de to sr20de swap



## ricky wood (Jan 22, 2004)

hi,
i would like to know if the wiring harness from my 1994 sentra with a ga16de is the same to put a sr20de??
and by the same time where i can find some jdm sr20de complete for the swap on the net??


thanks 

ricky wood


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

*????*

upper right hand button called SEARCH!!!!! i can't count how many threads there are about this.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

ricky wood said:


> hi,
> i would like to know if the wiring harness from my 1994 sentra with a ga16de is the same to put a sr20de??
> and by the same time where i can find some jdm sr20de complete for the swap on the net??
> 
> ...


ok check it out..before you consider the swap gotta make sure you have the time and the money to fund it...and also RESEARCH alot befroe doign this heres a breakdown ..i did do the swap and cost me a pretty penny http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45029

as far as the GA harness..it is possible to get it to work but is a pain in the ass, not adivised. Just buy a SR20 harness

if you still going to go through the swap ..your best bet would be finding a wrecked SE-R good luck oh and *SEARCH*


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Now that the question has been answered, its lock-the-thread time. 

ricky wood, welcome to Nissanforums. Please utilise the search button before asking questions. You will find searching will answer most of your questions faster than waiting for someone to reply. If after searching you don't find what you've been looking for, by all means make a thread and ask what you need to.

Also, go here to read something made for members who are new to this forum. Don't forget to read the forum rules as well. Hope you have a good time here.


----------

